# Last week or two was a blur



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Been fishing everyday for the last 15 days, so I'm whipped. Been just going through the motions and running on cruze control. I'm lucky enough to fish with the very best people in this world and truely great friends. They often drive and let me get a cat nap on the way in. I think they feel sorry for me sometimes. Looks like everyone is getting out and there are lots of great reports on here so I'll make mine short and sweet. 

Grouper seem to be in all the same places they always are for me. Got 4 gags this week over 45 lbs. So they seem to be running large this year. My snapper have completely dried up in the last two days. Looks like I'm out of the snapper business for the next year unless they stop us from catching them all together. I think thats coming soon. Might as well, cause 9 days is a slap in the face and we just took it. 
Anyway, just going to post a few pictures. My crews have been fishing super hard and making it happen. Had my buddy Jake a couple of days and he is a fish killing machine. Always love fishing with him and his crew. You know birds of a feather flock together and they are all just plain good friends. Took my brother in law Steve and my wife on a trip and we had a grand time. The jokes and talk on the trip was over the top. I fished the Campos a few days ago and got 2 copperbellies on that trip. God has surely blessed me on my trips. Thanks a ton for letting me fish with everyone. I really do appreciate everything that everyone does for me. I will not forget these times and hope to repay some of my debt to you one day. Thanks Everyone. Good Luck everyone and be safe. God Bless you all. 
Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)669-9100 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*more pics*

Just a few more.


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Small pictures.*

Not sure why they all turned out so small. Sorry everyone. I'll see if I can fix them. But, I'm a fisherman not a computer person so no promises.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Outstanding catches. Great job Delynn!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That was a mighty fine Triple Tail!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great pics either way :thumbup:. "A" Team was catching hugh Gags (well, Skip was :whistling, but come the 1st can't get a keeper - the're coming - tks for the post!


----------



## Joerob5 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for a great trip last Thursday. It's always a pleasure to fish with you. My son had the time of his life.
Joe


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got some hog gags there Capt'n! Thanks for the pics and for all the folks that share an enjoyable time with you and your crew.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice job Captain Delynn. I can't say I feel sorry for you having to fish the last 15 days straight


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go !! That's a Lot of quality fish . And like said above I feel sorry for you having to work so much. J/k .Delynn you are the grouper master!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice hauls! Hope you get some help from customers cleaning.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Folks, if you've never been fishing with Delynn you need to go. Just the amount of knowledge you gain from him will more than make up for the trip. He's a good dude who will put you on the fish and teach you a lot, not to mention the good time you will have kickin back while he handles the wheel. Can't say enough good things about him.


----------



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

k-p said:


> Folks, if you've never been fishing with Delynn you need to go. Just the amount of knowledge you gain from him will more than make up for the trip. He's a good dude who will put you on the fish and teach you a lot, not to mention the good time you will have kickin back while he handles the wheel. Can't say enough good things about him.


x2. I do a ton of fishing here in La, and Delynn comes along with us when we are in Destin. I can't begin to tell you all the amount of knowledge I have gained on bottom fishing away from the rigs and how to properly dial in my electronics "commercial style" after fishing with Delynn. I have brought this knowledge home with me to La and it has changed the way I fish completely! We have a box slapped with grouper last trip, and we mention hey, let's stop in state waters and try to pick up a quick limit, size doesn't matter. This is the end of the day, mind you, and the crew is whipped. We pull up, and start catching 18 inch snapper as quick as you could get a bait in the water, a guide's dream! Well I turn around to see delynn shaking his head, let's roll. I look at him and say, this is good, we are good, seriously we are ok with this...nope, let's go find some bigger ones! This is 4 oclock and we already have 22 grouper and 8 hammer almacos in the box. ok, so we run 10 miles to another spot, and it did not disappoint. Topped the box off with some beautiful red snapper with 2 right at 20 lbs! That is the kind of guy delynn is. He wants those fish in the boat more than you do. After fishing every day of the summer, he is still MAD AT THEM! Then we get to the dock and in an hr the fish are all cleaned perfectly, ready for your skillet, no trimming needed.
Thanks again delynn for an awesome few days on the water, we had a blast and looking forward to next trip!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great job as ususal Delynn. Get some sleep!!!


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome report, as always


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamagun (Apr 28, 2008)

That first picture is the definition of "mixed bag" with some Almacos and a cobia.. All that was missing was some Yellowtail and a Largemouth..

I dont have to say this, but great job as always


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

What a haul! Congrats to you and your crew!!!!


----------

